# Abandoned hedgehog



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I treid searching for topis on this but so far haven't found anything. A friend of mine found an abandoned hedgehog among other abandoned animals that didn't make it on the road by his house and he took it in (if you didn't know I live in Florida and its really hot here so this is just so horrible  ) now I'm not sure the age (its about half the size of berko, but he's a big boy) but I told them how to tell if its a boy or girl and its a boy.The people he's with right now don't know how to take care of him and have other pets and want to give him to me. I have the time and money and found some space. What is risky about a hedgehog that might have been outside for awhile?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You will need to quarantine him away from others for 4 weeks. Assume he will have mites so a dose of Revolution should be done. Watch him for illness and make sure he is eating, drinking and pooping normally. He will probably need a good bathing. He is also probably stressed to the max so some quiet gentle handling.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

So someone just dumped their pets outside on the side of the road 0.o. How horrible! I am no expert but I would get a vet check up for parasite and other infections. Obviously without knowing how long this domestic animal has been outside and even if its a short time it could have been feeding on junk, trash, dead animals, insects which have pesticide on them and could be harmful overtime and to another hedgehog in the vacinity.

Obviously this poor hedgehog should be kept away from your other hedgies for if I am not mistaken 30 days at least. I would say first and foremost is just vet check because who knows what that hedgehog got into outside to eat and or interacted with.

I am very glad that the hedgehog was found especially when you mention other animal were found to not have made it. Hopefully you can turn things around for this down on his luck guy and give him a wonderful home 

I am sorry I don't have any other insight, I am sure one of the more experienced rescue owners/breeders or even a more experienced hedgehog owner will be along to comment in due time.

My heart goes out to you and this poor little hedgehog <3

Nancy was right on the scene to answer it clearly  before I could post mine, well any who I do hope all goes well for you ^.^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor baby!!! I'm so glad the found him & you're going to take care of him. Please let us know how he does.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Wow people can be so cruel!  Everyone has it covered  I just wanted to say I LOVE your signature!  So cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

i
'm so glad someone who cares found poor baby hedgie.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

from what I understand he was abandoned along with a iguana and a chinchilla the hedgehog was hiding underneath the box they were abandoned in so I don't think it was that long (maybe a night) but I'll keep you updated


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Oh wow... chinchillas dont do well in heat like that either.. the poor things  I am glad all the animals were found by people who care!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

So wonderful to hear that this hedgehog has found a good home! I hope all goes well for you.

It makes me sick the things people can do to innocent animals.  

I just tried to imagine what I would do if I found a hedgehog on the side of the road. Especially if it happened before I got Milly, and when I had never even touched a hedgehog before! Your friends are brave <3


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I think I can safely speak for everyone here when I say we're glad your doing what you are to rescue this hedgie and we want pictures of this cutie when you get him ^.^


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i second that!!! pictures please!!!! haha


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

it might be awhile since we have to work out transport issues (I have a vespa and the bf with the safe vehicle is working nights) but I'm sure you'll hear from me. btw I want to make sure when I go to the vet is it dog or cat revolution? we get some durr vets down here and that came up with berko's visit (thankfully he had a treatment from the breeder and still has no mites)


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

Cat or kitten revolution.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

how could someone do that to their pets?! At least surrender them to an animal group so they are cared for! Aughhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! *end rant*

Take good care of the lil guy. Love him a lot. Did you name him? Sorry print is small on my blackberry. Should name him Lucky 

Pix as soon as you can? And keep posted!

.Meg


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't have him yet and I'm thinking on continuing on my Coyote shivers based names if I get him. Maybe Levi and I promise I'll post pics.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

okie I got the hedgie and he is not half the size of berko he's almost as big. and he presents some problems, first I don't know what food he was eating or anything so I just gave him berkos mix. I also don't know for sure if he's a he..or how long his nails are..he pooped some green poop (like minty green and not diarrhea). he's a huffy clicker even when I was trying to be gentle with him..my friend said that the owners said thats all he did and no one held him. so I'm going to let him relax and get used to the new home. I want to try and give him a bath since they never did and he's flakey. would that be a good idea? I'll get some pictures once he relaxes


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor sweet little baby. "he" 's been through so much!! 

We'll let some of the more experienced people tell you what to do, but personally, I would let him rest up for a little bit before any contact. And maybe about a week before trying a bath, as they can be stressful & "he"s already been through so much. 

My heart goes out to the little guy & I'm so glad you have him!! You're wonderful.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks PJM "he's" still nameless but sits like a dog its so silly. he's explored a bit more and I put in his wheel and he's enjoying that. you should've seen the small cage they had him in  I gave him a sock to play with and he went crazy..like totally came out of his shell and ran around with it then anointed and then even anointed the sock XD I put my hand in the cage and held still and he was ok with it until I raised it..I hope he didn't get attacked by a bird


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Good for you for taking this poor wee one in.  

Regarding a bath, there are many differing viewpoints. Some bath immediately and others wait a while. 

I am one that tends to wait a while but it all depends on the condition of the hedgehog and how badly he needs a bath. If obviously filthy to the point of it affecting his skin or health, then by all means bath him now. If he'es scratching, a bath may help him feel better. Otherwise, hold off on the bath until he gets a bit more used to you. 

You can check for sex and the condition of his feet by putting him in a clear container and looking underneath. 

Make certain he is eating by counting his kibble and keeping track. Watch for any sneezing or any illness related symptoms. The green poop is probably from stress and different food and it should start to improve over the next few days as he gets used to your food. 

Good luck.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks Nancy for all your advice..I would be lost without this forum. The flakes on him are like a finger tip thick so i might give him a bath sooner. I'm off weekends so I probably do it then. 
heres a pic though


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well just an update My boyfriend and I figured out that this hedgie is actually a Girl! and I took her to the vet and she checks out a healthy weighing in at 425 g though she still looks a little )(..but she eats great and runs on her wheel and is a little timid but getting there. She also has mites but I got a free sample of revolution to start her out from the vet and I just got some more. hopefully she'll be better and happier soon.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY!!! What awesome news!!! I am excited for all of you!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! I'm so glad she's doing so good!! Have you named her?


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

my boyfriend named her puddin lol :roll:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, she looks like a doll. Is she laying on your lap? I'm glad that there were no major problems at the vet.  She'll need so much patients and love and I know you will give her both! 

Harvey-Hugs to you and "Puddin'"


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you Rainy! your little harvey is so cute  heres a better pic of puddin she went outside for the first time today


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh my! Yes, Florida is SUPER hot and no place for a hedgie to be outside!  Poor baby! Thank you so much for taking him in!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Pooki3 said:


> Thank you Rainy! your little harvey is so cute  heres a better pic of puddin she went outside for the first time today


She's beautiful such a gain for you to give her a nice forever home after what happened to her she looks very relaxed and happy


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

i love the name, suits her well.. she is adorable


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That picture is so cute. She looks really happy. I would have thought an abandoned animal would be scared and huffy. Maybe Puddin' wasn't left that long. Why would anyone abandon that cutie-pie?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

A little angel.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Rainy said:


> That picture is so cute. She looks really happy. I would have thought an abandoned animal would be scared and huffy. Maybe Puddin' wasn't left that long. Why would anyone abandon that cutie-pie?


She is still huffy it takes like an hour to get her out of her shell but after that all she wants to do is explore and annoint..she bit my boyfriends belly button yesterday in her search for smells XD


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: That's awesome! Belly Button Biter!
She's adorable. Who would blame her for having a little bit of an attitude?


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

yea Puddin and Berko's additudes are so different...Puddin is very picky about things like being petted and having things above her while she doesn't mind if i watch her wheel. But berko is so laid back and doesn't care about anything..he only huffs if you call him a hamburger and he looks at me like I'm a perv when I try to watch him wheel. Hedgies are so unique XD


----------

